# Anyone want my Feedback invite?



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been invited to the Motorola Feedback soak test, however I no longer have a bionic. I would like to give away the email/link to a dev to fill out the survey and hopefully give them a higher chance of getting the new software and helping the community by providing a newer ROM.

I'm not sure if it's useful, but I'm sure it could help in some way. Any dev that wants my enrollment opportunity just post here (quote it so I get notified please).


----------



## ramseyja (Oct 12, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> I have been invited to the Motorola Feedback soak test, however I no longer have a bionic. I would like to give away the email/link to a dev to fill out the survey and hopefully give them a higher chance of getting the new software and helping the community by providing a newer ROM.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's useful, but I'm sure it could help in some way. Any dev that wants my enrollment opportunity just post here (quote it so I get notified please).


i'm interested.


----------

